# Express Entry Profile Update



## RomanReigns (Aug 27, 2018)

Greetings,

I am planning to create my profile for EE, however, I have a couple of confusions.

At the moment I have 449 Points for CRS, this includes my Bachelors Degree points, however, after few months (around March) I shall receive my Graduate Diploma as well. 

My query is, shall I get my Bachelors degree evaluated now by WES and create profile to enter into the pool? 

Or shall I wait for the Graduate Diploma and evaluate both the qualifications together? Is it necessary to get both evaluated first prior to creating profile, or can I update my profile anytime to update the points for Education (for TWO OR MORE DEGREE/CERTIFICATES category). 

I know if I do separately I have to pay fees again around 220$, however, I just want to know if it would be wise to at least get into the pool after getting one degree evaluated.

Thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If you're depending on points from both of your qualifications, I'd wait until you have both in your hands and get them evaluated by WES... that way, you know exactly what you qualify for and how many points it will earn (what if they decide that one of your qualifications is worth less than you thought and you can't get all the points you were expecting?). 

Also keep in mind that once you receive an invitation to apply, you only have a finite amount of time to get your paperwork into Ottawa before your invitation expires - you don't know how long WES will take to evaluate your qualifications... what if you said it was worth _*x*_ and gave you_*y*_ points and in the next draw you received an ITA... you don't have your ECA to hand so either you send your qualifications to WES and hope they get it back to you in time for you to send in your application before the deadline or you send in your application without your ECA which would render the application as incomplete and it would be returned to you.

The choice is yours as to whether or not you enter the pool: you _could_ create an EE profile today and leave the education section blank (or just state you have a secondary school certificate just to hold that section open) and your application would just float around until either it expired (they have a 1 year life span after which you have to create a new profile) or you receive an ITA (which won't happen as you won't have a high enough CRS with just a secondary school certificate) or you could wait and get your qualifications evaluated and the WES report back in your hands _and then_ enter the Express Entry pool knowing exactly how many points your education is worth and then just wait and hope to be able to qualify for an ITA.


----------

